# Cómo reparar Alimentador Fermax 4810 que no funciona?



## Osobuque1 (Abr 19, 2017)

Tengo un alimentador fermax que no funciona. Al parecer tiene un corto, he desmontado la fuente, y tiene el fusible quemado, y en el trafo o cerca del componente del medio esta negra la placa.

Dicho trafo tiene una pegatina que pone:

Ac imput 220v 240v

Dc output: 18v 1'5A

AC output: 12v 1'5A

¿Dicho trafo es de las tensiones que indica? ¿O esa pegatina es general del circuito de la placa? He quitado la pegatina y viene serigrafiado lo siguiente en el trafo.

E216944 -W H-P CWT 1435G

09F250011-0N

VIKING B-2 CLASS (130)


----------



## moncada (Abr 19, 2017)

Es una fuente conmutada. Al trafo que indicas (ferrita?) le entrarán los 220v de alta frecuencia procedentes del oscilador entregando 12v alternos sin rectificar y 18 una vez rectificados y filtrados. Si casca el fusible, puede haber un corto a la salida del secundario (rectificador, electrolítico, regulador...). Yo probaría a levantar el rectificador (suele ser un diodo rápido tipo Schotky) y con eso ya aislas lo siguiente. Si continúa el problema hay que centrarse en el circuito del oscilador y sospechar de algún condensador, aunque podría ser otra cosa...

Saludos.


----------



## Osobuque1 (Abr 19, 2017)

Por las mediciones que he realizado sin soltar los componentes de la placa. Los rectificadores están bien. y uno de los transistores parece que esta mal.
Soltare el transistor para ver su estado. Tampoco he soltado los condensadores, porque ninguno esta deformado.
Por lo general no suele cascar el transformador?
en caso de soltar el diodo rectificador, se aislaría el circuito de ahí en adelante?


----------



## moncada (Abr 20, 2017)

Las fotos se ven algo oscuras pero a juzgar por los componentes fogueados parece que el pedo ha pegado en el oscilador. Convendría limpiar bien esa zona y comprobar (si aún se puede leer) el valor de esa resistencia chamuscada así como el resto de componentes vecinos. El trafo podría tener espiras en corto pero no es habitual porque suelen estar muy bien aislados. Separando la parte izda de la foto (desde el 2º disipador) del resto del circuito, el oscilador queda sin carga y no regulará porque no recibe muestra a través del optoacoplador O2, pero al menos sabrás si esa parte funciona. Esas cosas verdes próximas al fusible parecen condensadores. Compruébalos junto con el amarillo por si estuviesen en corto y si hay también alguna VDR camuflada, es decir, todo lo que incluya el filtro de entrada de red.

En fin, que toca limpieza y comprobación. Si han quedado restos de metalizado, puede ser necesario aplicar un poco de agua fuerte (salfumant) con un pincelito o hisopo y cautela (pon guantes) a la vez que raspas. Paciencia...


----------



## Osobuque1 (Abr 21, 2017)

he revisado los componentes, y de primeras, tengo quemados el transistor, un par de resistencias y uno de los condensadores. cuando cambie estos componentes ya os dire como sigue la cosa.


----------



## moncada (Abr 21, 2017)

Estupendo, ya empiezas a recolectar componentes muertos pero no instales los sustitutos aún (o al menos no enchufes la fuente) hasta que localices al culpable del desaguisado. SI se han quemado un transistor y varias resistencias es muy posible que hubo algo que lo provocó. Los difuntos solo han hecho de mártires...


----------



## Osobuque1 (Abr 27, 2017)

buenas, despues de cambiar los componentes que estaban muertos, he conectado la fuente, pero con una bombilla en el sitio del fusible. Y la bombilla prende, por tanto hay algun otro componente roto o algun corto en algun lado.
En la parte de abajo de la placa hay un monton de componentes SMD, uno de ellos era una resistencia que estaba negra (despues de comprobarla he visto que estaba quemada), la cual tambien he sustituido.

Pero la fuente sigue sin funcionar. Por donde seguiriais mirando? componente a componente en la parte de abajo?


----------

